# From black, virgin, Asian hair to white/platinum



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

Layzeex's "How to take dark/black hair to platinum blond" video on YouTube!

Layzee shows us how to go from black Asian hair to platinum while maintaining health (or appearance of health). She uses Goldwell Oxycur Lightener with a 30 volume developer. She tones purple with Igora Gloss Iceflower and other products.

She has fabulous hair and makes some good points––for instance, most people seeking intense lightening automatically reach for the 40 volume, but it's not necessarily the right choice. Sometimes a healthier, just-as-effective lightening can occur with the right lightener and a weaker volume developer.

I also like this tutorial because she does daringly take the risk of going white all in one shot, not slowly over many months. I like instant results, and when I went platinum, I did it in the course of two days! She teaches you how to nurse it back to health and urges you not to get discouraged by fried hair.

This isn't for those that value the health of their hair above all––you definitely need to take a bit of a risk with this method.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 29, 2009)

wow amazing thanks!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (May 29, 2009)

yeah i agree. i dyed my hair to platinum in one day from black and my hair is fine, still soft and silky. people are definitely too scared to take risks with their hair! and i think hairdressers make people scared of bleaching cause they want people to go into them and get loads of sessions of highlights or whatever, cause obviously that would cost the person a lot of money. if youre thinking about it, just do it!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 30, 2009)

Its not that we want your money, every person has different types of hair, most of the time the hair will break or fry with bleach. 
We are also trying to cover our asses! people do sue hairdressers for screwing up their hair. If you sit in my chair and you are dead set on going from black to white blonde in one sitting, i will make you sign a waiver telling you what can happen...a chemical cut. 
I have gone from white blonde to black and I am going back blonde. But, I would rather do it in stages. 
I don't like that sponge feeling of overly porous hair.......Yes, you can bring it back by not using any heat on your hair and using moisture & protein treatments. 
I guess what I am trying to say is that everyones hair is different....


----------



## hrockstar (May 31, 2009)

It's not a greed thing.
yeah...kind of annoyed at the generalization of fear and greed. 

As clslvr6spd said...everyone's hair is different, some people just get really lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I usually caution ppl against going all over double process blonde (double process = bleach/tone) because it is a huge commitment (if their hair can even handle it) and will end up costing more time/money in the long run...DP blondes have to get touched up *far* more often (3-4 weeks versus 6-12 weeks depending on the highlight process/base color). 
So I would definitely get more money with a DP client versus a highlight client.
I'm not afraid of bleach (btw...99% of the time highlights are done with bleach.....), what I am not cool with is the untrained going willy-nilly with chemicals whether it be color, bleach, perm, relaxer, whatever and missing spots, overlapping, over/under-processing, etc 
The bleach and toner mentioned in the post (i didn't watch the entire video) are not available to the public in the US.

My ultimate goal is to make the client happy and having jacked up hair makes pretty much no one happy...you can be as blonde as the girls next door but if your hair doesn't do anything (like move, curl, shine, grow LOL) then what is the point?


----------



## swaly (May 31, 2009)

*Oh hay guys I wrote a novel*

hrockstar, you make a good case for hair stylists. I have always been cautious and thoughtful in making the decision between home and salon––if I want something ridiculous and unhealthy, I do it at home (and I have had absolutely perfect results every time), if only to avoid putting the stylist in an awkward position...and if I want something delicate, nicely applied, and too time-consuming to do myself, I go to a salon. However, I just wanted to point out a few things.

Firstly that the products are, in fact, available to the public in the US––that's the point of the video. Layzee is telling us where to get those products and how to use them.

Also, many people who do their hair at home _don't_ do it "willy-nilly"––that's why videos like the one I posted exist, so that a fully informed person can do their research, know exactly what is happening to their hair chemically and physically, and make the *choice* to do it at home or go to a salon yourself rather than falling for the "OMG YOUR HAIR WILL FALL OUT" response we so frequently get, and subsequently going to a salon out of fear. No, your hair is NOT going to fall out...bleach doesn't magically penetrate into your follicles and signal them to stop producing hair. You'll probably experience breakage, resulting in a general loss of volume, but no, bleach will never ever make you "bald." So it's not "getting lucky," it's knowing how to recognize various steps of, essentially, decomposition of your hair's integrity, as the bleach process goes on, and knowing when to STOP. It's knowing what products to choose, how to apply it, and how to follow up post-process. Most girls & dudes who figure out how to do it at home DO have to hit that moment of "Oops, went too far!" to know how far to push the limits without losing hair. I got to the very edge once––when my hair got spaghetti-like and stretchy in the shower––but I saved it from that and thankfully didn't lose scads of hair.

And bleach is bleach––whether done painstakingly with a low volume developer or all in one go, chemically it is still doing the same thing. That's why it's possible to fry your hair going white in one shot and then coddle it back to life using keratin reconstructors, protein packs, and conditioners––doing it at a salon doesn't prevent the "damage," it just spreads it out and offers a selection of recuperative products that most people might not know about. Either way, you're not ever going to have virgin hair again, you know what I'm saying? I think any decent hair stylist will explain this to you, of course, but there is still this idea perpetuated that somehow the lightening done at a salon is mysteriously un-damaging...no, they're just smart enough not to pour a 40 volume on your head and fry it in heat for two hours, the way a newbie might do at home, but they're essentially a variation on the same thing.

Also, your comment that home-bleached hair won't "grow" is scientifically untrue. I don't know where you got that.

Finally, not all girls want sleek, shiny hair. That's another beauty standard perpetuated by most traditional (as in, non-punk) hair salons. It's definitely not the only route, and I've found freshly-bleached-platinum hair a joy to work with in many regards. It allows for big poofy hair, teased looks, holds shape very well, etc. Over time, I dyed most of it back to black and grew virgin black hair, but I have a large section that was bleached white and now dyed aqua that is shiny and gorgeous.


I think that going to a salon is really useful for many, many things. I would never put down the concept of salons or stylists. Haircuts for sure are worth it, as are complicated highlights (hard to reach the back of your head!), dying your roots properly to match a certain color, and planning out a long-term shift into lighter hair...not to mention the most useful skill of all, which is having the experience and eye to suggest and carry out something fabulous that the customer could not imagine him/herself. But to speak as though *only* a salon can offer that skill or talent and define everyone else as uninformed and doomed to failure is just...well...completely wrong.

(When talking about platinum bleaching, it's a process that would cost a FORTUNE as well as drag on quite a bit time-wise at the salon. Going to the salon = giving a woman a very expensive fish. She'll have white hair for a bit and then her roots will come in, looking horrendous, and she'll have to revisit the salon. Again and again and again until she gives up in frustration or goes broke. Teaching a woman how to do it correctly at home = teaching a woman to fish. She'll have that skill for the rest of her life, and save her money to get sassy, professional cuts done at the salon...something I still have not mastered and probably never will!)


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 31, 2009)

I don't get where you thought we were knocking on the video or you for that matter. The generalization comment that was made about us being scared or money hungry, needed to be explained why that is not so. 

I don't care what you do in your own home, fry you're hair off. I  do color corrections 5x a week on girls that fuck their shit up! Most girls that do major jobs like that will screw it up. sorry, I am just going off what I see everyday. I do know many girls that do their hair beautifully at home, most do not though.

I just recommend if you do any chemical service at home, is to do a skin test. You never know what you are allergic to!


----------



## swaly (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I don't get where you thought we were knocking on the video or you for that matter._

 

I don't think either of those things...I'm trying to have a conversation.

I was pointing out all the points that were made that are simply untrue, that stemmed from the poster's ignorance or not watching the video. For instance, when a _hair stylist_ is saying that bleached hair doesn't grow, that needs to be corrected.


----------



## swaly (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I don't care what you do in your own home, fry you're hair off._

 
I _don't_ fry my hair off when I do it at home (because I educated myself about how the process works). That's what I'm trying to say. The reason you see so many people with wrecked home dye jobs is because they don't educate themselves and don't understand how what they're doing physically and chemically affects their hair, but learning those things isn't a talent, it's a learned skill.


My platinum hair looked amazing, felt great after about a week, cost $15, and I didn't have a worried stylist trying to convince me out of my choice during the process.

I'd rather not freak out my hair stylist with outlandish requests. I've asked for weird, harmful stuff before and I could visibly see their concern...they want to please me, but they don't want me to end up with terrible hair. The results are usually some unsatisfying halfway compromise. It's not worth the stress or the money.

I only go to the salon for a haircut, which I could never do better than a stylist. It's fully worth the money. All the haircuts I've ever given myself have been awful!

EDIT!! Haha I generally have a sort of strong tone and might come off like I'm angry or whatnot, but if you take the time to read through you'll see I have the utmost respect for hair stylists who do their job well. I just re-read my posts and see how you might think I'm offended, but I swear I'm not!! I just can't stand misinformation and spreading poor information, that's all.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 31, 2009)

I understand both sides of the argument.  I think there are some people who might be in an area where there isn't a decent salon.  I have had my hair JACKED up by professionals many times.  Hell I am still recovering from a botched bleach service that happened a year ago.  She was fresh out of school, so I guess I was a learning experience.   Mistakes happen, and sometimes hair color can be a gamble, but there are times when you would rather do your own hair to keep from spending $100 for someone to mess your hair up.  Also, there are tons of salons around that are just not up to date. I've had Battie Bangs for years but I always got, "Why do you want short bangs? Who is Bettie Page?"   Hell in the town I grew up, they still refer to highlights as frostings and wear banana clips.  So I can see why people would turn to YouTube or BehindtheChair for information. 

On the other side, I know that stylists want their clients to look great, and sometimes that means being honest about what is the best method.  You just never know how someone will react or what kind of hot water you can be in if something goes wrong.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## hrockstar (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I don't think either of those things...I'm trying to have a conversation.

I was pointing out all the points that were made that are simply untrue, that stemmed from the poster's ignorance or not watching the video. For instance, when a hair stylist is saying that bleached hair doesn't grow, that needs to be corrected._

 
woah there nelly....
More than a little abrasive and rude to say that my points were simply untrue and  "from the poster's ignorance"  when it seems that you simply just misunderstood my post.  At this point i am going to give you the benefit of the doubt and say "YES, she misunderstood!" and address what i can  LOL 
 Honestly I wasn't even replying to the video being posted...i was replying to the concept that hairstylists are afraid of bleach and just want more money but since you took the time with such a lengthy and impassioned reply....I'll play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you made a lot of assumptions in your post....and are speaking as "the" authority without understanding.

In Southern California the products mentioned at the beginning of the video are NOT available to the public and shouldn't be elsewhere in the US (can't speak on outside of the US as i don't know). You have to be licensed to purchase Goldwell or Schwarzkopf (Igora), that is FACT. If someone is purchasing it without a license, the seller is violating their contract with the mfg.  If she had said "i use Wella Wellite that i get at Sallys" ...different story. 

I didn't mean that it *literally* wouldn't grow *from the scalp*. I should have used the words "gain length" because if hair splits/breaks off at the ends and up the shaft, it certainly won't get any longer.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I don't fry my hair off when I do it at home (because I educated myself about how the process works). That's what I'm trying to say. The reason you see so many people with wrecked home dye jobs is because they don't educate themselves and don't understand how what they're doing physically and chemically affects their hair, but learning those things isn't a talent, it's a learned skill._

 
numbering is just easier than trying to grab quotes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. being educated does not equal willy-nilly.  Most people grab a box of color and think they are gonna end up like the pretty girl in the picture.
2. so anyone could be a haircolorist?
3. do *you* know the difference between color products available to the public and pro only or how your hair reacts to something versus how my hair would?
Just saying...yes it works for you and you are a great fisherwoman (?) *for yourself* but that doesn't mean your neighbor would be able to catch an edible fish with the same tools....
4. bleach isn't bleach...yes, same *basic* chemical process but some have a lot more going on. Why Basic White is like $5 and Blonde Icing is $28
5. you can do just as much damage with 20vl as you can with 40...just faster. 
6. You don't have to work in a "punk salon" to be punk rock or wear/do non mainstream/commercial hair - my salon has a very very traditional upscale vibe but i'll punk your ass LOL
7. I personally LIKE outlandish requests...it presents an opportunity to be challenged and get more creative, I welcome it. This is my *career* that i take very seriously. A lot of time, money, and training has been invested so I take a bit of offense (just a small bit tho cuz i know what's really up) when people say i am providing inaccurate information because they misunderstood my post or that anyone can learn to do their color at home. Like doing hair is like having an easy-bake oven (well it is for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Sure they can but like clslvr6spd said (again  i agree  LOL) more eff it up than get it right.
8. I have clients that can't afford to have their color done at the salon so i do my best to advise them on how they can get the best results possible without me.
9. my hair won't do anything without bleach. I wasn't blessed with strong, amazing, thick hair but everyone thinks so, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Currently it is platinum and black...

I guess if I missed anything I should have addressed someone will kindly point it out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: I remembered something else i wanted to address....
It is very rare for anyone today to have virgin hair...most people have had highlights or color or color on top of highlights or highlights on top of color and so on and so on...... so it isn't just about slapping on something else.
if someone had been doing/getting highlights and wants to just go all over blonde....how would you go about getting the untouched pieces blonde enough without melting the already highlighted pieces at home?  Textured is in but probably not to that extent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



same sitch but they wanted to go darker...could you pick the right formula and not end up with mud (color not texture) or with even color on the entire strand of hair?
the above are rhetorical...

If i wasn't so into people having what they want with as little pain, frustration, and expense as possible i would be shouting "color your hair at home!" from the rooftops so i could fix it for more than what it would have cost them had they come to me in the first place ....same way i feel about supercuts  LOL


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_woah there nelly....
More than a little abrasive and rude to say that my points were simply untrue and  "from the poster's ignorance"  when it seems that you simply just misunderstood my post.  At this point i am going to give you the benefit of the doubt and say "YES, she misunderstood!" and address what i can  LOL 
 Honestly I wasn't even replying to the video being posted...i was replying to the concept that hairstylists are afraid of bleach and just want more money but since you took the time with such a lengthy and impassioned reply....I'll play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you made a lot of assumptions in your post....and are speaking as "the" authority without understanding.

In Southern California the products mentioned at the beginning of the video are NOT available to the public and shouldn't be elsewhere in the US (can't speak on outside of the US as i don't know). You have to be licensed to purchase Goldwell or Schwarzkopf (Igora), that is FACT. If someone is purchasing it without a license, the seller is violating their contract with the mfg.  If she had said "i use Wella Wellite that i get at Sallys" ...different story. 

I didn't mean that it *literally* wouldn't grow *from the scalp*. I should have used the words "gain length" because if hair splits/breaks off at the ends and up the shaft, it certainly won't get any longer.



numbering is just easier than trying to grab quotes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1. being educated does not equal willy-nilly.  Most people grab a box of color and think they are gonna end up like the pretty girl in the picture.
2. so anyone could be a haircolorist?
3. do *you* know the difference between color products available to the public and pro only or how your hair reacts to something versus how my hair would?
Just saying...yes it works for you and you are a great fisherwoman (?) *for yourself* but that doesn't mean your neighbor would be able to catch an edible fish with the same tools....
4. bleach isn't bleach...yes, same *basic* chemical process but some have a lot more going on. Why Basic White is like $5 and Blonde Icing is $28
5. you can do just as much damage with 20vl as you can with 40...just faster. 
6. You don't have to work in a "punk salon" to be punk rock or wear/do non mainstream/commercial hair - my salon has a very very traditional upscale vibe but i'll punk your ass LOL
7. I personally LIKE outlandish requests...it presents an opportunity to be challenged and get more creative, I welcome it. This is my *career* that i take very seriously. A lot of time, money, and training has been invested so I take a bit of offense (just a small bit tho cuz i know what's really up) when people say i am providing inaccurate information because they misunderstood my post or that anyone can learn to do their color at home. Like doing hair is like having an easy-bake oven (well it is for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Sure they can but like clslvr6spd said (again  i agree  LOL) more eff it up than get it right.
8. I have clients that can't afford to have their color done at the salon so i do my best to advise them on how they can get the best results possible without me.
9. my hair won't do anything without bleach. I wasn't blessed with strong, amazing, thick hair but everyone thinks so, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Currently it is platinum and black...

I guess if I missed anything I should have addressed someone will kindly point it out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: I remembered something else i wanted to address....
It is very rare for anyone today to have virgin hair...most people have had highlights or color or color on top of highlights or highlights on top of color and so on and so on...... so it isn't just about slapping on something else.
if someone had been doing/getting highlights and wants to just go all over blonde....how would you go about getting the untouched pieces blonde enough without melting the already highlighted pieces at home?  Textured is in but probably not to that extent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



same sitch but they wanted to go darker...could you pick the right formula and not end up with mud (color not texture) or with even color on the entire strand of hair?
the above are rhetorical...

If i wasn't so into people having what they want with as little pain, frustration, and expense as possible i would be shouting "color your hair at home!" from the rooftops so i could fix it for more than what it would have cost them had they come to me in the first place ....same way i feel about supercuts  LOL_

 
Couldn't agree more! Thanks!

I was gonna say the same thing about the products as well. Goldwells products are distributed to cosmoprof, maly's, etc. Where you have to have a license to buy in those stores

Ha, you're not too far away from me as well hrockstar!


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 1, 2009)

Not too far...a few hundred miles or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My pops used to live in Rocklin when it started booming up with houses. (like 20ish years ago?  LOL)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_Not too far...a few hundred miles or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My pops used to live in Rocklin when it started booming up with houses. (like 20ish years ago?  LOL)_

 

Haha, even 10 years ago it was still dead, but booming!

I hate it now! I really miss living in San Jose.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Jun 1, 2009)

As a stylist all the way in South Carolina I can also agree that the products mentioned are not available to the public. You have to have a license to purchase them. Other than that there is nothing I can say that hasn't been said. However I will add that I am one of those people that had to get a chemical cut after going from black to blonde.


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Haha, even 10 years ago it was still dead, but booming!

I hate it now! I really miss living in San Jose._

 
I think the ex-stepmonster is still up there somewhere...kick her if you see her


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_I think the ex-stepmonster is still up there somewhere...kick her if you see her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HAHAHA, ok! I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill throw my shoe at her...


----------



## Dollfaced (Jun 22, 2009)

wow. that video is mega helpful.
I've always loved platinum hair but I'm scared of doing some major damage.
Plus, i don't want to have to touch up my roots every 2weeks &I'm trying to get my hair down to the middle of my back &I think i would have to cut 2-3 inches if i bleached it.

I have a question...
I have hair that I've dyed black at least x6 (with some hardcore drugstore dye &professional dye) that keeps fading to a auburn/burgundy color.
I attempted to bleach portions (my bangs and the back) of my hair &found that my hair lightened very easily... but it got kind of damaged since i was using some crappy products.
So I dyed the back black again (had to do it twice) &it got even MORE damaged than when i bleached it.. &I'm still trying to restore the health of that portion of my hair.

does anyone know why..? I don't think my hair likes black lol.


----------



## swaly (Jun 22, 2009)

Someone can probably reply more professionally, but unless you're using a semi-perm veggie-based black dye (like Manic Panic, Directions, SFX...a dye you don't need to mix and doesn't smell bad), any box or pro black dye still has chemicals in it to open up the cuticle, let the dye react and *become one* with your hair, etc. So just because you're going darker doesn't mean it's going to be harmless; it's not only the blonding processes that are damaging.


----------



## Dollfaced (Jul 2, 2009)

true
everyone has always made me believe that bleaching is the worst thing you could do to your hair.. i think thats why it seemed odd to me that my hair would get so damaged from dying it black.
thanks for answering


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 4, 2009)

I love platinum highlights but I would never do it to my hair I just weave it in.  This is kinda helpful though because I might start dying HH extentions, and I can only find dark in the lengths/brands I want.

  I totally get what you hair dressers are saying.  I do my own extensions, I've done them glued, then finally started making my own clip ins cause I was tired of glue damaging my hair. I had a friend who I told to stop using glue in her hair because of what it did to mine, she didn't listen...fast forward a year and her friend is telling me that her hair is breaking off from the glue and she's upset about it.  lol duh.  I know from personal experience some people just never listen and they have to see for themselves this is why I don't have the balls to be a hairdresser.  I'm so afraid to go ahead and do something and fuck someone's hair up then they blame it on me.  I do my mom's hair and that's it.

But I will say that it is about education.  If you wanna do it go for it, don't be afraid to ask questions, especially went it comes to your hair.  I think platinum blonde hair is hot


----------

